

Grep through memcached - storborg
http://github.com/storborg/mcgrep

======
tptacek
Hate, hate, _passionately_ _hate_ this Python idiom of sticking code in
__init__.py. I understand why it happens and I blame Python, not the
developers.

Oh, keep memcached bound to localhost and lock your network down to port 80,
port 443, and ports 22/25 for a _single host only_.

------
moe
Who keeps their memcached port open to the internet?

If you do that then you deserve what you get.

